# USC MFA in Film and Television Production Spring 2018



## Operator (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought I'd start this thread since I'll be applying to USC for their Spring 2018 admission if Columbia doesn't accept me for Fall 2017. I didn't even know they did a spring admission for that program until I checked the website yesterday. 

Anyone else planning on applying?


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 6, 2017)

Remember that folks who are waitlisted from Fall are guaranteed Spring admission, so acceptances are even more limited!!!!


----------



## Operator (Mar 7, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Remember that folks who are waitlisted from Fall are guaranteed Spring admission, so acceptances are even more limited!!!!


I did not know that. I'm still going to apply anyway.


----------



## coded (Mar 13, 2017)

I thought about applying for spring here, too, but I did not know what Nick said!  I wonder how much more difficult that makes it.


----------



## Nick02 (Mar 22, 2017)

coded said:


> I thought about applying for spring here, too, but I did not know what Nick said!  I wonder how much more difficult that makes it.



Well, less students apply.


----------



## Boe (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if the financial aid process is different when applying in the Spring? For instance do we do the FAFSA as if we would be matriculating in the fall (so, before the application deadline in August...)? I did not apply for the fall so this wouldn't be a redo situation, I would be applying brand new -- Are we at a disadvantage for scholarships and stuff if we start in the Spring? Any info anyone has would be appreciated!


----------



## Cody (May 26, 2017)

Nick02 said:


> Remember that folks who are waitlisted from Fall are guaranteed Spring admission, so acceptances are even more limited!!!!


I spoke with admissions yesterday at the SCA office. They told me that isn't the case, their exact quote was "Spring applicants have the same level of difficulty as the fall applicants, the waitlist rumor isn't necessarily true."


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 13, 2017)

Did anyone here apply for Spring 2018, and if so, have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 10, 2018)

I’m also wondering about the financial aid and scholarship opportunities in the spring! Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Armslength (Oct 31, 2019)

Nick02 said:


> Remember that folks who are waitlisted from Fall are guaranteed Spring admission, so acceptances are even more limited!!!!


question about this: is this true? as in, is in found in writing anywhere in the school website/policies/etc?


----------

